# airpods pro et tenue dans l'oreille



## xavax (16 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, j'aurais aimé votre avis sur la tenue dans l'oreille des airpods pro avant de les acheter ? 
Est ce qu'ils tiennent grace aux embouts en silicon dans les oreilles ? 
les casques fournis avec les iphones n'ont jamais tenus dans mes oreilles du coup je m'interroge car la forme ressemble mais il y a les embouts en silicon en plus. Je pense que les airpods simples ne tiendraient pas dans mes oreilles.
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juillet 2020)

Les airpods classiques tiennent via la forme de l'oreille et plus exactement le pavillon de l'oreille (la partie visible située à l'extérieur de la tête).
Les airpods pro tiennent très peu via cette partie et surtout via les embouts que l'on met dans le conduit auditif externe.


----------



## xavax (16 Juillet 2020)

Ça va ça me rassure .... car les autres ne tiennent pas du tout


----------



## MrTom (16 Juillet 2020)

Hello. Chez moi, les AirPods Pro tiennent parfaitement. Je fais du sport avec et jamais aucune perte ou chute.


----------

